#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] 【已結束】第一屆人氣幻獸選拔賽

## 銀

投票已經結束～
票數由高而低為

第一名。夢貓魔．紅（貓魔）--- 11 票
第二名。斷（無頭魔）---------- 06 票
第三名。雪球兔（兔魔）-------- 02 票

感謝大家投票，敬請期待下次活動！

----------

